# gta4 activation problem



## turbow5 (Jan 2, 2012)

I bought gta4 off steam, and it has worked before perfectly. Played online and all that.

But i had to reinstall it because of a graphic mods fail. And now When i try to launch gta4 its wanting me to register it with a serial number and the unlock code.

There was a link i was suppose to go to for help but when i click on it, I have to enter my serial number to get the unlock code.

The codes are for disc users. How am i suppose to get past this? steam hasn't responded in 3 days.


----------



## Sick_Jargon (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi turbow5,

Any Steamworks title with an activation key, will present the key once the game is launched.

There may be one reason as to why it isn't, Games for Windows Live set activation limits on their games, as such once you have used it too many times it will no longer work. The only way around this is to contact Steam and have them provide another key.

If Steam hasn't responded to you in 3 days, you need to contact them again until they do. If you can't get through to their support by e-mail (or whatever it is they use). You may just have to try and find a telephone number.

I can't think of any other reason why the key wouldn't show itself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## turbow5 (Jan 2, 2012)

while that does make since. The key isn't the problem. The first time I have played this game, it made me go threw social club (multiplayer thing) and when i launched it. Then it made me enter the key and everything was fine.

Now the problem is The Activation window comes up, has to do with serial and unlock codes that come with the disk. First time its ever happened. So any idea's on what to do about that or should i just go ahead and contact steam support?


----------



## Sick_Jargon (Oct 9, 2011)

Strange, sounds like Steam could be confusing GTA:IV for games like this Retail CD Keys, since it's not possible to activate GTA:IV through Steam with a disk key. I would most definitely get in touch with them, if you brought it through Steam it should not be asking for unlock codes from a disk.

Sounds like an error to me.


----------



## turbow5 (Jan 2, 2012)

steam still has not responded. I realize there not the best but 10 days? I've sent several request for help but they have not replied for 10 days!

I realize what I'm about to suggest may be illegal in a way but i was just wandering since there doesn't seem a way around it, could i possibly crack it and still play online? i bought the game legally but steam just won't help.

I haven't done it yet but unless anyone can figure this out should i just crack it?


----------



## turbow5 (Jan 2, 2012)

they finally...responded....


----------



## turbow5 (Jan 2, 2012)

Steams useless on support, two replies from them and there both completely off subject. 

Any other ideas?

Any ways at all to get passed this would help.


----------



## SpaceInvader75 (Jul 25, 2006)

If you get the game from Steam does that mean you can't get support from Rock Star?

I didn't get the game on Steam, but I had problems activating it. To be honest, it was most difficult game I have ever installed!
I had to call support and have them walk me through it.


----------



## turbow5 (Jan 2, 2012)

steam has told me to go to rockstar (not surprised) and there being stupid too. i specifically told them its asking for XD keys and in bought it off steam and they want pictures of the case -.-. We'll get there eventually.


----------



## turbow5 (Jan 2, 2012)

I typed this in more detailed but for some reason it didn't reply so I'll just make a quick version.

Anyways I'm considering to crack this. Steam isn't help (there basic) and rockstar is a dumbo! (I don't know if this sight allows cursing, yes there that retarded). I specificly told them the game is needing keys steam isn't giving me and they sent me the minimum specs to run the game. That ws helpfull

I showed them proof that i have purchased this game and played it for days and they said windows 7 Isn't a "official" OS. Even tho we all know we play it on 7.

So any other ideas before i crack this?


----------



## SpaceInvader75 (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't know what to suggest with horrible tech support, but it seems to be pretty common these days. I was having issues with GameTap, which I thought was a great service, for the price, at first. Then I started having problems with games that were even remotely recent, even though I had upgraded my computer well above most of the requirements. Tech support was never able to figure out the problem, and I have to blame some of it on lack of effort (or retardation). I still use Steam but I remember I was not impressed by tech support at all. This is one reason I do more gaming on consoles now, because of software issues with my computer, combined with lack of support. It would be nice to know if I have a problem with a game that the place I bought it from will be willing and capable of helping me fix it. Is this too much to ask?


----------

